# Southern Ontario



## clanger165 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,

Looking into the Waterloo Area but are flexible and have a few questions if you don’t mind.

My wife and I are 37. I have a degree (hons) in computing and have worked in IT for the NHS (7 years exp)
My wife is a snr. Staff nurse.(18 yrs exp)

We have 3 kids all under 6.

We would like to live in a small/middle size town or in the suburbs.


1. It looks like the process will take 3 years or so from start to finish is this correct and is there a quicker way? I have cousins in the London area but not seen them in years if this helps they may help.

2. What is a job prospects for us? And what retraining would be required.

3. Weather, can you provide a detailed description, I’m expecting very cold winters and hot Summers is this true? I can handle the cold as long as the Summers are good and hopefully longer in the south of Ontario? Please tell me it rains a LOT less than in Scotland J


----------

